# Ponte Vecchio Lusso



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

I have read on here that the shots from this machine are too small for some. Is it because the basket of portafilter is too small to take enough coffee grinds. Could a different PF be used or am I being simple? Just curious...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

tAClue said:


> I have read on here that the shots from this machine are too small for some. Is it because the basket of portafilter is too small to take enough coffee grinds. Could a different PF be used or am I being simple? Just curious...


I would'e thought the shot volume is governed by the amount of water that can be pushed through the puck when pulling the lever, and not the basket size?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I think the idea here is that the standard PVL basket cannot hold enough coffee to have a higher volume shot with a standard 1:2 ratio. Same applies to any machine I suppose: You can't expect to get a decent 36g shot from a 7g single basket.

I know that for La Pavonis you can get a 15g basket (See CoffeeChap Gaggia 106 advert) instead of the smaller standard basket.

I don't know whether you can source bigger baskets for the PVL or whether the machine can deliver more than a certain amount of water to the group at one time. I know that with the La Pav you can do a Fellini Manouver to increase the volume of the shot slightly.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

The Ponte Vecchio Lusso also comes with a 14g double basket, which can fit 15g in. With two pulls you get 28ml-30ml, slightly more if you also add the Fellini move. So a standard normale at 50% ratio. With the one pull its about 16ml, ristretto range. A two pull takes anywhere between 25 and 60 seconds depending on grind - I aim for 40-45s.

I don't tend to use the single basket as the double is more forgiving. When dialled in gives a lovely tasting shot.


----------



## natmat (Aug 24, 2016)

Do your pucks suffer from being water-logged after extraction?

I found the single worked much more reliably for me, giving a dry compacted puck. The few times (literally fewer than 5) I've used the double I haven't been as impressed. Maybe I'm under dosing it.

Based on your succes I should at least try the double basket again and persevere to perfect it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

natmat said:


> Do your pucks suffer from being water-logged after extraction?
> 
> I found the single worked much more reliably for me, giving a dry compacted puck. The few times (literally fewer than 5) I've used the double I haven't been as impressed. Maybe I'm under dosing it.
> 
> Based on your succes I should at least try the double basket again and persevere to perfect it.


Are you defining success as a dry puck or as tasty coffee? Dry puck in itself means not alot , given that you are using a lever . Wet pucks can be a function of many things ( coffee used , grind etc ) .

Presumably you are adjusting the grind from the single to the double basket and vice versa ?


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Once you get the grind right, the double is easy to get tasty pulls. Just adjust the grind until the shot time and taste is good. Normally if these are right the puck is bone dry and pops out clean. If the grind is too fine and the lever almost stalls the puck is always soggy but it can be wet even if the shot time is good.

There is a difference in grind between the two baskets but I tend to only use the double now


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks like a sweet little spring lever, any thoughts on aftermarket baskets for it?


----------

